# Prüfen ob Gegner getroffen wurde



## Guest (23. Feb 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte ein Applet programmieren, wo der Spieler einen Gegner abschießt (ähnlich Space Invaders). Nun meine Frage, wie prüfe ich ob es ein Treffer war oder nicht, denn beim zeichenen von einem Kreis mit g.fillOval(10,10,50,50)
lege ich ja nur eine Koordinate(10,10) fest. Wenn der Schuss auf Koordiante (15,15) ist es ja trotzdem ein treffer? :bahnhof:


----------



## Beni (23. Feb 2006)

Abstand zum Mittelpunkt berechnen, der sollte kleiner als der Radius sein...

```
int mx = 10 + 25;
int my = 10 + 25;

int x, y = ... // Schuss

int dx = x-mx;
int dy = y-my;

int delta = dx*dx + dy*dy;

if( delta < 25 * 25 ){
  // Treffer
}
else{
  // Daneben
}
```


----------



## André Uhres (23. Feb 2006)

Area#intersect(..) / Area#intersects(..) ?


----------

